# Latex Nummerierung falsch



## etsmart (29. August 2007)

Servus,
ich habe folgendes

\begin{center}
\begin{eqnarray}
Formel1=a+1\\
Formel2=a+2\\
Formel3=a+3
\end{eqnarray}
\label{eqn:Formeln}
\end{center}

bei der Nummerierung läuft was falsch. Anstatt hier nur die drei Formel zu nummerieren, wird eine Nummerierung zuviel eingefügt. Warum?

Das ist durchgängig im ganzen Dokument


----------



## Navy (29. August 2007)

> bei der Nummerierung läuft was falsch. Anstatt hier nur die drei Formel zu nummerieren, 
> wird eine Nummerierung zuviel eingefügt. Warum?

Kann ich so nicht nachvollziehen. Dein Eqnarray wirft nur eine Nummerierung zuviel, wenn Du bei der letzten Formel einen Zeilenumbruch einfügst.

Vergleich mit dem Bild. Die Formel 1 bis 3 sind mit dem von dir gepostetem eqnarray erstellt, 4 bis 6 mit einem "\\" nach der letzten Formel.

BTW: LaTeX-Fragen sollten IMO in das Typographieforum, denn es ist ja keine Sprache sondern eine Macrosammlung.


----------

